# Introducing Fatpaint.com - A free online painting program and graphic design software



## marcanti (Nov 15, 2010)

Checkout Fatpaint.com, a free, full featured, online graphic design software for doing layered painting, vector drawing, photo editing and page layout. It's the first Flash based painting program with full support for pressure sensitive Pen Tablets.

Fatpaint has more drawing and painting features than any other online graphics application, and it has built-in thousands of graphical resources.

Because of it's integration with Zazzle, the application is particularly strong for making graphics for printing on t-shirts, shoes, mugs and other products... It takes around 3-5 minutes to create a text slogan, add a few paint strokes and preview it on a t-shirt.

I spent 5 years developing it and I would like to get some feedback from you, so any suggestions and ideas for improving the software would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Arch?????????


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

My first lock!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Marcanti, This site is devoted to painting contractors. You might have better luck elsewhere......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My first lock!!! :whistling2:


Sweet. :thumbup:


----------

